# S4 with MTM Bi-moto's & Lowered



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

Updated.

At last got the S4 lowered and it just looks so much better, the ride on the H&R springs is excellent was expecting it to be far more bouncy but its great.

Still just loving this car. Its away in on Friday to get the windows tinted, going for a light smoke all round hopefully that will make it look even better.


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Lowering will defo make it look better. Get some coilovers, whats the difference between S4 and RS4?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

My Favorite rims


----------



## whynot (Apr 24, 2007)

you like rimming?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Nice!

Have already seen them though, as I saw your car in the West End a few days ago.


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

Thank you silver surfer, hopefully i was driving sensibly, still like a kid with a new toy and just can't help making the engine roar, still brings a smile to my face everytime i put my foot down.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice you will be glad to know your old BBS CH are still going strong on my Golf


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

Excellent glad to hear it, still a great looking wheel and was so slose to ordering them for the S4 but just fancied something different.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

nice choice in motor.

one of my picks if i needed more space for sure

also like the s6 too


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Very nice rims Firestorm 

If you tinted the windows the car would look perfect IMO 8)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Very nice you will be glad to know your old BBS CH are still going strong on my Golf


And looking a lot prettier than when I last saw them 

Nice choice of wheels Euan - keep away from the kerbs :wink:

Dave


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

Posted some updated pictures on the first page, now that it has been lowered.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Looks superb. Nice rims.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nice stance on road. 

Rims do look very susceptible to kerb damage tho..


----------

